# What inspired your fursona's name?



## Deathless (Dec 21, 2019)

If this thread was made before, I apologize!
Tell me the backstory behind your fursona's name! Coming up with fitting names is kind of tough and I wanna know what made you chose the name you've chosen?

My main girl's name is Deathless (linked pics of my girl just in case y'all wanna see her). It's a song from the album Visions by Haken. This was the first album I had gotten into of Haken. Her name was originally going to be 'Shapeshifter' because it was my favorite song on the album at the time, but why would I name a cute vibing blue wolf that. I thought 'Deathless' was a LOT more fitting and I still think that to this day. Most of my social media names (which I came up with when I was super, and possibly overly, prideful about being a furry) are based around her name! She has the literal opposite color pallet of the album design, and the song is super depressing and somber which is the opposite of her personality, I still think the name fits perfectly!

Here's the link to the song and to the album! I HIGHLY recommend checking them out! <3


----------



## Tyll'a (Dec 21, 2019)

Um, his mother?

Before Tyll'a became my sona, he was a FFXIV OC.  Following a naming convention from that game, the name "Tyll'a" means "first son of Tyll".  Tyll was Tyll'a's mother.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 21, 2019)

I... actually have no idea. One of my family members uses an alias with "Phoenix" in it, so I guess I picked up on that. I think I chose "Tallow" for the candle imagery, given that this 'sona has a much more fiery temperament than my other ones. And for weirdness points.

I also have another alias with a bird as the last name... and two more completely unrelated OCs named after obscure birds... so I guess that's just a theme with me. I dunno, birds have some cool and weird names.


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 21, 2019)

I have no personality and thought 'Pepper' was cute.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 21, 2019)

My other animal love besides cats is serpents, particularly Mamba snakes. 
So I adapted the snake name to my feline fursona name and made it more cute and playful sounding, to suit my personality! <grin>

(BTW, if curious, it's pronounced like "MOM-bee", not "MAAM-bee").


----------



## BlazeBear (Dec 21, 2019)

I was adopted from Russia, so my Russian name was "Blaze" before I changed it years ago. Some people still call me Blaze, so I named my Sona Blaze to keep some of that heritage with me.


----------



## Tyno (Dec 21, 2019)

A guy i have never met before named my character and i liked it.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 21, 2019)

BlazeBear said:


> I was adopted from Russia, so my Russian name was "Blaze" before I changed it years ago. Some people still call me Blaze, so I named my Sona Blaze to keep some of that heritage with me.



"Sona blaze". Isn't that also the name of the kick-ass female special-op character from the game Mortal Kombat? <giggle> (sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 21, 2019)

I like Thrash Metal. That's the whole story. ^^


----------



## Skittles (Dec 21, 2019)

A variation of my last name.


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 21, 2019)

Honestly I just chose a random name I liked. Sabrina.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

Over, it's driven to his last ultimate attack 
"Game Over" 
Johannes is a Siberian husky, but his father has offspring in germany, Josiah 
Gon and Salus are both inspired on my name, being halfs of the same


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 21, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Over, it's driven to his last ultimate attack
> "Game Over"
> Johannes is a Siberian husky, but his father has offspring in germany, Josiah
> Gon and Salus are both inspired on my name, being halfs of the same


Ayah, God and Satan, also define them


----------



## Rayd (Dec 21, 2019)

Rayd was originally supposed to be an alphyn warrior, and "Rayd" was just a play on the word raid.

But unfortunately, not many know what an alphyn is, and I'm not an artist myself, so I instead decided on a maned wolf for more practicality. The name stayed, though.


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 21, 2019)

Started a thread looking for suggestions, and combining two that I liked gave me Dallas Prairiewind.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 21, 2019)

theres this game called the elder scrolls oblivion. one of the classes in it was called a pilgrim and thats how i came up with my fursona x33333 the picture for it used t0 be my old pfp


----------



## Bucky0310 (Dec 21, 2019)

I've honestly always loved fox and I went through my head so many times over the years and he finally popped in there and went "HEY I'm Asher!" and I was like awesome! That's the basics of it, I've always known I liked furrys but living where I did growing up, yeah it would not have gone over well. Now I'm on my own and my roommate gets it, I don't have to be afraid of who I am anymore and it's a great feeling!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 21, 2019)

I always loved the word Maelstrom, I love the sort of power and chaos it implies.  I'd already sort of chosen it before I created the character, but it has played into her backstory as well.  She was so-named because she was born in the spring, when the tides along the rocky coastline were rough and unpredictable, often creating whirlpools and strong currents.

In other words - a maelstrom.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Dec 21, 2019)

I went with the name Riot as a sort of bad joke. 

Because you know when people say "Oh he's such a riot." I went with that because in my mind as a sorta bad joke. It was like "Oh it's Riot get him the Hell away from me." lol

I tend to pick names for odd reasons.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 24, 2019)

Marius is named after Marius Pontmercy from Les Miserables.
Merganser is the species.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 24, 2019)

Kinks. Because I'm nothing more.


----------



## kiroku (Dec 24, 2019)

Bandit's name isn't that creative, but it came from before he was made. I joined a friend's discord with a lesser-panda pfp (from Polar Bear's Cafe) and everyone had their own role for their color. The friend who owned the server just made up "Furry Bandit" for my role and I've stuck with it since.

Since then, Bandit's name became a nickname. I consider his formal name to be "Kiroku." Kiroku roughly translates to mean to record, document, or archive. I really like the name and it also fits my character who lives in his head and is very aware/meticulous.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Dec 25, 2019)

I had an old instructor whose name we approximated to Juno. He was an Ex ROKAF fighter pilot, and all around awesome person. I took a liking to the name.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm not very creative and her name is Winter Green. Like the mint.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 25, 2019)

Arthur- at the time it just fit I was just going for a sort of Old English gentleman Style and Arthur seemed like a perfect name.

Arden- when they came up with the idea of Arden I was at Borden. (A RCAF base in Canada here) and at the time the Arden Defenders were there and it's the same with Arthur it just fit his style.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 25, 2019)

Used to work on the NATO Minerva system back in late 90s.  Being a chick in IT and wireless was rare.  I played straight, but close friends knew I was secretly gay.  So, I was the "Minerva Chick" when people didn't know my name or wanted to talk about me without others catching on.  Because of how I played both sides to keep cover, a male friend played me off as the "Minerva Minx", as a joke.  I just adopted it and kept it ever since.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 25, 2019)

I've always liked the name "Siegfried" for a cat. Historically, it communicates prestige and power, but really I like it because of Nightmare from Soul Calibre. Schlacht is german for "battle." However, "Siegfried Schlacht" doesn't really roll off the tongue too well, so I changed it to Ziggy. It also has the side effect of not quite so serious sounding a name.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Dec 25, 2019)

I wanted a gender neutral name for my fursona so that way if I wanted to change their gender I could do it easily. So I chose Ellie which can be short for Eleanor or Elliot.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 25, 2019)

"Kit Rüppell" comes from the names of the Kit Fox and Rüppell's Fox. I wanted a name that wasn't your typical "FantasyName AdjectiveBodypart", but a more natural-sounding one that could belong to a real person.

"Pik" comes from the "Lemme Smash" meme:
"This is a nice stick. I like sticks.
*Peck* *Pick*"


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 25, 2019)

Mae became my character’s name based on her personality. I wanted her to be a sweet, loving character, and the name has elements of my IRL name. So, I thought the name Mae sounded sweet, and I used it! The rest is history~


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 26, 2019)

I chose the name "liuxing" because of how it relates to his character. With him being Chinese and the taijitu (yin-yang) being a prime part of his motif, I chose the name because it directly translates to meteor. In China, things like comets and meteors were seen as a bad thing. So why did I choose it anyway? Because the negative connotations of meteors stems from the belief that they were caused by an imbalance in yin and yang. So I gave him the name to represent the mental and spiritual imbalance inside of him that he needs to overcome. But, in his story, why did his mother choose to name him that way? It was because his mother was inspired by the Western Europeans that came to trade with China that considered meteor showers to be a beautiful event.


----------



## Dear_Ruby (Dec 27, 2019)

I got Ruby from a generator and liked it...


----------



## Kinare (Dec 28, 2019)

Toger was originally a typo of "tiger" that I did a lot and simply made into a thing, then when it came time to decide on a name of my sona just went with that.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 28, 2019)

My boi Axel was named after an _axle,_which is a component that lets wheels rotate.
Axel is an inventor,and builds a lot of random things,so it made sense for him to be named after this.Additionally,an axel is a dance move (I think),and he never stops moving around.

He's a bit of a spastic tbh.


----------



## Sylwings (Dec 31, 2019)

lighting company Sylvania. and I like wings so yeah.
My name is old and I would like to change it, but I can't find a new one.


----------



## Arnak (Dec 31, 2019)

I literally just took the first k out of Karnak


----------



## Elon Flow (Jan 1, 2020)

...


----------



## Cesula (Jan 1, 2020)

Cesula is Elvish for inquisitive (Quindarian), and her intuitive nature is one of Cesula’s defining traits (and I am a nerd).


----------



## Fern Bayley (Jan 5, 2020)

I wanted a name that was very, earthy, so to speak, because of my love for nature. Fern, for my favorite group of plants, and Bayley, the first defense of a medieval castle, I chose the alternate spelling of the last name on purpose because I also wanted something so unique that the odds of someone else having a similar name would be astronomical. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 5, 2020)

Originally I named him Lobie, but I decided later that I wanted to distinguish him from my username.
Went with Pippi because it has a similar ring.  Almost called him Pipsqueak, but I made that his last name instead.


----------



## Fyr_Tanuki (Jan 10, 2020)

I was looking for names and "Fyr" popped into my head. I looked it up and it's Swedish for "lighthouse"; I'm part Swedish and I see Fyr as being a beacon to my best self, like a lighthouse.
His surname is Tanuki because I want everyone to know what kind of animal he is.


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Deathless said:


> If this thread was made before, I apologize!
> Tell me the backstory behind your fursona's name! Coming up with fitting names is kind of tough and I wanna know what made you chose the name you've chosen?
> 
> My main girl's name is Deathless (linked pics of my girl just in case y'all wanna see her). It's a song from the album Visions by Haken. This was the first album I had gotten into of Haken. Her name was originally going to be 'Shapeshifter' because it was my favorite song on the album at the time, but why would I name a cute vibing blue wolf that. I thought 'Deathless' was a LOT more fitting and I still think that to this day. Most of my social media names (which I came up with when I was super, and possibly overly, prideful about being a furry) are based around her name! She has the literal opposite color pallet of the album design, and the song is super depressing and somber which is the opposite of her personality, I still think the name fits perfectly!
> ...


Used a khajiit name generator, I have no mind for naming things


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 11, 2020)

Rap Daniel got his name because I lack creativity with names, so I just yeeted the 'tor' in 'raptor'


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 11, 2020)

Lunneus originally came from the name "Linnaeus" (at least i think that's how it was spelled) it was a character form the Teahouse comic which has been discontinued. i don't even know if the site is still around. I really liked that character a lot though so i got that name and jumbled some letters around. However, that's turned into just my screen name. that name also shortened to "lunney" which sounds like "loony" and i CAN be pretty crazy/silly.

My actual fursona's name, Kay, came from me shortening my real name to "K" and then spelling it out since i'm not a fan of one letter names. Also that's a pretty gender neutral name which is fantastic.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 11, 2020)

There is a Chinese saying 鬼哭狼嚎, directly translate to "wailing ghost howling wolf", meaning "an otherworldly cry". I love the theatrical/heavy metal/romance/masculine part of it a sensitive weeping demon. What a beautiful name it is.

My username though means "Fang of Vinland". I used to go by "Sabertoothed Wolf".


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 11, 2020)

Everything I've ever done has just been a variation of my real name, because Arthur is such a dated, unusual name among English names that most people don't think of real, ordinary people having the name.

But for a truly fictional name, it's Althazar. It sounds weird, but really isn't; it's right at home in old pulp fantasy novels.


----------



## LeFay (Jan 13, 2020)

Well I lifted the name LeFay from Morrigan LeFay, queen of the fae in older Arthurian lore. She was later readapted as Morrgana Pendragon in later adaptations. I was also a practicing Druidic Pagan for 6 years so I used the name.

I didn't intend it to become my sonas name but through the fandom it kind of got stuck to him so I'm just running with it.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 13, 2020)

The name was chosen at the time I was very depressed and lost self-confidence at the same time. I originally had a name but decided to quit using it since I had a bad memory with that name.

So what shall fit as my new name? I immediately came out with 'Terrible' and the moment I knew that 'Terry' is a name. I have no offense to all the Theresas and Terrences worldwide, but anyways since it also fits as unisex name like that, I decided to choose this name to express me. 

Am I terrible? I have no idea, but I still love the name. Plus, in my opinion, the name 'Terry' is cute as well!


----------



## Cult_Imagination (Jan 14, 2020)

Deathless said:


> If this thread was made before, I apologize!
> Tell me the backstory behind your fursona's name! Coming up with fitting names is kind of tough and I wanna know what made you chose the name you've chosen?
> 
> My main girl's name is Deathless (linked pics of my girl just in case y'all wanna see her). It's a song from the album Visions by Haken. This was the first album I had gotten into of Haken. Her name was originally going to be 'Shapeshifter' because it was my favorite song on the album at the time, but why would I name a cute vibing blue wolf that. I thought 'Deathless' was a LOT more fitting and I still think that to this day. Most of my social media names (which I came up with when I was super, and possibly overly, prideful about being a furry) are based around her name! She has the literal opposite color pallet of the album design, and the song is super depressing and somber which is the opposite of her personality, I still think the name fits perfectly!
> ...


when i was in middle school i was a edge lord and wanted to make a cult and called it cult imagination cuz it was going to be about letting your imagination take over your mind or some shit but i liked the name so i kept it for my character and all user names


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Jan 14, 2020)

Brite Paw
In short: A hopeful step in the right direction.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 14, 2020)

A random name generator that I wrote back in college.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jan 14, 2020)

I roleplayed as Steeljaw from TF:RiD15 for a while. My friends called me 'Steel' since it's faster to type than 'Steeljaw'. The nickname grew on me pretty quickly. Tacked an 'e' onto the end, and voila: Steele

His last name, Sauer, is just German for 'sour'. He tends to have a bit of a sour outlook on life, so I found it fitting. Plus it rolls well off the tongue


----------



## Tuxie (Jan 15, 2020)

The name kind of just came to me after I drew her and it stuck. "Lexi".


----------



## Nanominyo (Jan 22, 2020)

Asa (Japanese) = morning
Roth = rotten 

Basically rotten morning
For my fursona
Then there is rest of the furry crew...


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 23, 2020)

Just a short nickname for Pawzouti Peppermint.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 23, 2020)

I used to use a text based Discworld multiplayer roleplaying game (back in 2000) and I couldn't think of a name for my character so I auto-generated the name "Xitheona".

I prefer Xitheon, so it's become one of my many names. :>


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (Jan 29, 2020)

Lisa and lion both start with the letters "li?"


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Jan 29, 2020)

Surname was picked more in random way, but I have a soft spot for name Diana.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 29, 2020)

I picked the name Adenine for my sona as it derives from.....
You guessed it! Adenine! So basically, if you don't know your biology,
The word Adenine comes from one of the names of the basic building blocks that make DNA.
I just thought that it was a unique little name to have :3


----------



## NigelMorgan (Jan 31, 2020)

His name is Nigel Victor Morgan, here's where it comes from:

Nigel is from the British railroad engineer Sir Nigel Gresley.

Morgan is after the Morgan Motor Company, a British auto manufacturer.

Victor was chosen as a middle name because of how fox's are associated with lots of V words.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 3, 2020)

I don’t have a fursona, so I don't know why i’m here.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 3, 2020)

Jerzy Rysiecki - This translates almost directly to "Hedgehog Lynx"
I did not wanted to go for anything too edgy or forced badassery so I went for quite common name but surmane was actually created by @Marcl by accident
It was very fitting though so I kept it


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 3, 2020)

Conor is my middle name IRL.

My first name's different but around most people I use my middle name.

Don't much like my first name.


----------



## BayoDino (Feb 3, 2020)

Bayo is my nick name and Dino is my fursona's specie (half avian andhalf dino)


----------



## Marcl (Feb 3, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I did not wanted to go for anything too edgy or forced badassery so I went for quite common name but surmane was actually created by @Marcl by accident


Indeed it was an accident, however, a really fortunate one 

As of me? Well, I came up with my username for FAF. But it turned out people weren't fully sure how to pronounce it and I named my fursona Marcel due to the way they were misspelling and mispronouncing it x3


----------



## Seph (Feb 3, 2020)

I cut off the first 2 letters of my name


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 4, 2020)

Hex (main sona) from my username BlessedHex/BlessThisHex. Just a random idea. 

Lune, my altsona, is named after the moon because I just kinda like it.


----------



## SundayBest (Feb 5, 2020)

I’ve always loved horses so I thought it would be interesting for her to be named in a similar fashion to race or show horses. The “canon” story is that her father was a race horse who expected her to also take up racing, hence Sunday Best. It also matches with her clothing style since she likes to be in her Sunday best clothes most of the time.


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

I bought my paws from a vendor at Dragon Con and they told me that the fur color was called Spicy "Pepper" Fox fur in case I needed to search for that fur color on their website. I hadn't even created my character yet and so I just referred to her as "peppered fox". Come to think of it I built my entire fursona on the name of my fur color...


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

I’ve had times of low self esteem when I just kept telling myself I was letting people walk all over me. A phrase that came up in my head a lot was ‘stop being such a doormat’. Doormat started off as basically an unapologetic exaggeration of everything that I thought made me a bad person, so that I could see I wasn’t nearly that bad in real life. Now it’s kind of funny because Doormat has evolved as a character and is like the opposite of a pushover. I like to think that I’m not a pushover any more either, and that Doormat’s name is kind of reclaiming the word as something that doesn’t have to be permanent.


----------



## Trndsttr (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, I’ve started doubting myself again. Right now I’m stuck on two characters and I like them both. Camellia is one, watched a really cool kdrama once called ‘Where the Camellias Bloom’ or smth, can’t remember exactly. Anyways I really like the flower Camellia and thought it was perfect for her. My other character, Diva, was a name I picked randomly as she’s a very simple character (white cat with black hair lol) so I didn’t have to go off of. I worry because I play Overwatch and D.Va is a character, however Diva wasn’t inspired by her at all. But there’s mine


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 26, 2020)

Trndsttr said:


> Well, I’ve started doubting myself again. Right now I’m stuck on two characters and I like them both. Camellia is one, watched a really cool kdrama once called ‘Where the Camellias Bloom’ or smth, can’t remember exactly. Anyways I really like the flower Camellia and thought it was perfect for her. My other character, Diva, was a name I picked randomly as she’s a very simple character (white cat with black hair lol) so I didn’t have to go off of. I worry because I play Overwatch and D.Va is a character, however Diva wasn’t inspired by her at all. But there’s mine



I'm rooting for you! Those characters from medias who become famous tend to cause conflicts with similar/same name/designs etc is discouraging those who are related, but don't give up on that! Some people who blame you're copying or anything has no rights to take you down, as long as it's not too obvious(which is not your case). It's just the same as saying 'You have to change your name cuz you are Anna, which is a princess from Frozen.', that makes no sense!

Don't give up!

P.s. I have heard that there's a stray cat Terry from the anime Chi's Sweet Home after me giving my fursona a name, but I don't give a sheet >:3


----------



## Rainstar (Apr 26, 2020)

Got my name from a quiz thing on the old Warriors website that gave you a warrior cats name.I got Raineyes originally,but I later promoted her to leader so she became Rainstar.I know,Im Warriors trash. xP


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Apr 26, 2020)

Tbh im still Searching for a name that suits. Shane is good but not ultimately something that ill keep .just a nik name for now =)


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 26, 2020)

>つど cmnd "display sysinsp.txt"

displaying contents of file "sysinsp.txt"

¬"holo"; holographic, a computer generated image

¬"grammaton"; the tetragrammaton (יהוה) is a Hebrew word meaning '(consisting of) four letters' and refers to the 4 letter name of god (YHWH)

¬RENFIELD; R. M. Renfield, the delusional fly eating asylum patient from Bram Stoker's _Dracula_.​


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 26, 2020)

I chose the name "Jack" since it was the names of characters I liked at the time (Eyeless Jack and Jack Skellington). I just liked how it sounded too.

His last name of "Chomby" came from iterations of the online nickname I used: Chumby Chonk. "Chumby" came about after I saw a Tumblr post with some fat spyhnx cats with the caption: Chumby. I thought it was adorable and funny. "Chonk" came about because it was another memefied version of "chubby."

What's weird is that I'm not overweight and neither is my character. I just liked how it sounded. Later on I dropped "Chonk" and just went by "Chumby," but then over time, "Chumby" made be think of "Gumby" which is a character I don't care for.

So then I picked back up "Chonk" and mixed the two words together, so now no one ever guesses it means "chubby" anymore. It's just a funny word, and I became attached to it since I met a lot of nice furs that lovingly called me that.

After a long time, I thought about Jack having a last name, and what better last name than Chomby? (｡•̀ᴗ-)

People started calling me "Chompy" which I liked at the time, so I impulsively had my name changed to that on here. It didn't take long before I regretted that decision, so I'll request to have it changed back after 3 months. ^^"


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 26, 2020)

Biscayne is a place in Florida and it just kinda sounds cool lol. I didn't think about it much XD


----------



## Zehlua (May 6, 2020)

Kahlua and Zorro! I liked the sound of Kahlua, but I wanted to give him a Z name because I was always obsessed with Zorro as a kid


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 6, 2020)

I thought about it long and hard - wanted something to embody the vision I have for this fursona, all of his struggles, his ups and downs -a name that would represent him as a whole.

I uh... misread the name of a character from Divine Cybermancy:
eyedivinecybermancy.fandom.com: Rimanah

Ooops.


----------



## Auxil (May 15, 2020)

It's a pun off 'auxiliary' because they're meant to be a 'second self' or avatar, and also my real name begins with Au... If I could go back I'd probably change it to something less meta lol


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 15, 2020)

Liuxing is a word that can mean "meteor" or "shooting star" in Chinese and when broken down, the parts "Liu" and "Xing" end up becoming surnames used in royal families in China. 

I stuck with keeping them together because meteors in China symbolize an inbalance within a person and his character growth involves him having to deal with all these emotions and thoughts overwhelming him and having to balance them all out in order to overcome the obstacle I wrote for him in his story.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 15, 2020)

I have history for my names. There is an ancient tale as to the reason of why the name Vioko Moonlight came to be. Back when I played Gta 5, (which I still do), I always used to listen to this one song to get me started: Fatrat, Unity Gta5 Gun Sync. I listened to it, as well as felt the last name come to me. Moonlight was all I kept thinking. Then when I bought that pricy Grotti Turismo Classic, the name Vioko came to me. Then, his design was a black and red Bloodfox species, one I had made up myself. The power to use one's blood to regenerate. Not in any relation to that new movie with Vin Diesel, but it is my own idea. Vioko Moonlight came to be my most used name ever for me. And it has so much meaning to it....


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

the fact he wears a bandana


----------



## Niru the Husky (May 15, 2020)

Being a chemist and one of my fav. elements is Niobium --> Niru
Niobe (used to name the element) also means "snowy"
But there's much more behind that name ^^


----------



## Vamux (May 15, 2020)

Nothing inspired me to make my name what it is.

I had names randomly generated, took several of them, and started smashing different parts from two or three at a time to create more unique name variants. And then, after finalizing a list of about 13 different names, I just chose the one that sounded the best to me. The only factors that influenced me were things like wanting the name to have one or two syllables, not hard to pronounce or spell, and sound reptilian in some way, shape, or form.

Ended up growing to love the name Vamux, though. Probably couldn't have thought of a better one had I tried.


----------



## Lenago (May 17, 2020)

Lenago is actually a anagram of my middle name haha


----------



## PC Master Race (May 17, 2020)

Jin is from Jin Kisaragi, in the game BlazBlue. I used to "main" him (if, by "main", you mean shameless button-mash).
Though I'm starting to prefer Ragna now. I even "main" him way more than Jin (pissed my cousin off every time we played because I button-mash too hard for him to deal with lol).


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 24, 2020)

"Autumn" goes well with squirrels, trees, and warm colors. She essentially named herself.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

My favorite color is red and so is my character. And the rest is history.


----------



## MagnusLucra (May 24, 2020)

Profit, lots of profit.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

MagnusLucra said:


> Profit, lots of profit.


Fuck yea!~ I approve!


----------



## VeeStars (May 24, 2020)

A taiga is a frosty northern biome.


----------



## icewolfmusclegodjr (May 25, 2020)

He is a God of Homosexuality and Muscle and the Dale from Clydesdale Horse because he is both a God and a Clydesdale Anthro Horse!


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 25, 2020)

I love the word Zany it totally explains my personality to a tee and there for that ended up being my name. Also I used to use a name ZanyAngel for several of the mmos I like to play so it just seemed to fit for my artwork! ^-^


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 25, 2020)

His name is Ignavus. It was inspired by Ignitus from the Spyro games. And by me.

It means "lazy."


----------



## ash♤Feliz (May 25, 2020)

Well ash first name is inspire by bruce Campbell character, Ash Williams. His last name, feliz means happy in Spanish and that about it.


----------



## Manny (May 25, 2020)

I'm manny because I'm a manx cat


----------



## Sinaga (May 25, 2020)

Just because malay init,


----------



## Punkedsolar (May 26, 2020)

I love the soft, warm feel of velvet.  I love the fact that even green velvet in my head feels red.  I like the smell of proper, silk-thread velvet.

As for the usename, I like Solarpunk.  It's the optimistic, permaculture and solarpower version of Cyberpunk.  And 'punked' means 'tricked', which amuses me.


----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2020)

Punkedsolar said:


> I love the fact that even green velvet in my head feels red.


Thank you, I make everything better!


----------



## Chocolatechilla (Jun 10, 2020)

A friend called me that once, because it's a black chinchilla. I liked the sound of it, made it my username for most places, then my sona's definite name.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 18, 2020)

My main fursona's name actually came to me in a dream. Some random person was giving me a tour around his home, and in the bathroom was his miniature pet giraffe named Bandela. (I ended up using the name on a utahraptor though)

My secondary fursona used to be named Axis, which I lazily grabbed from the name of his species; Axis Deer. Somehow I was cool with that for 3 and a half years, but I recently changed his name to Suɲo (pronounced soon-yo) as it fits the sound of his language much better.

I also have a third character named Jumartes, whose name I got from a childhood misinterpretation of a System of a Down lyric.


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 19, 2020)

Fuck if I remember! Probably something about fluffy butts, who even knows anymore.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 19, 2020)

Well its based on my real life name though


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 19, 2020)

Hehe, casino themed sona named after the best outcome because he is clearly the best. Plus it's similar to my actual name anyway; Pot.


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

I don't think that my fursona's name really has any meaning, but I found it to be something that sounded pretty in my mind so I just went with it! I tend to be rather creative, but I struggle with names a lot and it's always a pain to come up with new ones for your characters.

In this case, I remember that I wanted something that started with "val" and the "r" immediately after pleased me a lot, but 'Valryth' only really came to me after me writing down many combinations and choosing what sounded the best to me! It's hard to think of something that's me, but that's also furry, but that's also a ram... I was hoping to hit moderate adequacy on all of those, and while I'm not sure if I did, I'm quite satisfied with the result! It suits him, and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## OvineTanuki (Jun 20, 2020)

I wanted something with 4 letters that started with an E, to match my real name. I was also very religious at the time (hence my usernames OvineTanuki and NugatorySheep) so I picked a Biblical name. I didn't realize until later that Ezra was a boy's name, but eh. Kinda ironic considering the reason I didn't use my real name was that it felt too masculine.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 20, 2020)

I lifted my fursona's name from folklore, being Reynard the fox wiki link: Reynard the Fox - Wikipedia
And the reason why my FA username is spelt Renyard is because I messed up typing.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 22, 2020)

Hara Unis was the (mostly unseen) wife of a character I wrote in a story. She took on the last name Surya when I wanted to play her in Second Life.

Hara Surya is a pen name of the real me and the fictional Sara Evans. I simply like the name Sara and Evans is my mother's maiden name.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jun 24, 2020)

I once had a pet moth named "Bunny" because her fluffy white antennae looked like little rabbit ears.
I transferred the name to my moth fursona.
Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Azeleon (Jun 24, 2020)

My main username (Azeleon) is also my fursona's name, I kinda made it for both at the same time.
The Azel part is actually taken from the name "Azazel", which is actually a demon name, and also the name of a villain from a show I used to watch and enjoy. It also just sounds pretty badass in general.
The "Leon" part has multiple meanings. It refers to "Leo" which is my astrological sign. Leon also refers to "Chameleon", which is both my favorite lizard, and a reference to one of my favorite childhood games for the Sega Genesis, "Kid Chameleon".
Combine it all, and you get Azeleon!


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 6, 2020)

My fursona's name has its roots back in 2003-2004ish when I was hopelessly obsessed with Metroid Prime and especially Meta Ridley. Accordingly, I came up with a God-awful Gary-Stu OC who was also named Ridley. Don't ask what I was thinking. I was just being a dumb kid. 

The years passed and my Metroid obsession faded, but I still liked the sound of the name Ridley. I toyed with different names as I came up with my fursona, but "Ridley" was what stuck.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Jul 6, 2020)

My fursona's name is Canopus. As I always viewed Canopus as a really erudite character, I imagined him having an obscure name from antiquity.

While I was reading about the British Navy during WW1, I read about a battleship called HMS Canopus. When I looked into the name, it named after King Agamemnon's navigator. At that point I knew the name was perfect.

In short his name is from a old battleship that was named after a old sailor


----------



## Skittles (Jul 6, 2020)

This guy. @Rystren , the rest is now legend.


----------



## Rystren (Jul 6, 2020)

Skittles said:


> This guy. @Rystren , the rest is now legend.


Totally didn't make it a play on lazy pronunciation


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 6, 2020)

Matte-black painted cars


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 6, 2020)

Honestly, I had no idea what to name her. So, I went with my astro sign and shortened it! So, yeah!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

The name Spectre had it's origins, and it's own little fanciful titles. I originally chose this because the Spirit Guardian populace are mostly made up of small white creatures with wispy blue auras, and their color is white, almost blinding when using their abilities. So, I looked for a name to properly suit this guardian I had made up. Knowing Spectre referred to ghosts, it seemed ideal because of the fact that Spirit Guardians looked wispy in a sense, almost like a ghost. So the name Spectre the Spirit Guardian stuck after much evaluation. That and I liked the name Spectre. Had a nice ring to it.


----------



## rxbbits (Jul 11, 2020)

My oldest main sona i really have no idea what my thoughts were, it was too long ago. Her name is Sugar? Maybe because she is sweet or she's candy coloured, but I think I might have just thought it was cool to have an english word (since it aint my native language lol) as a name because i was like 12 lol. Idk, my current main sona is just called rabbit because of my username and that's what people call me online so, no fun story there


----------



## TMTtheIV (Jul 11, 2020)

Well I really like Tomatoes


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jul 14, 2020)

What my spouse calls me plus an alternative in disguise version of their favorite anime character whom I bear a strong resemblance to. well, passing resemblance, I don’t exactly have his physique.


----------



## Infamous-Mango (Jul 15, 2020)

My fursona name has had a bit of a transition over the past 10 years.

It started as Cassandra de Lancret. The first name being a name I liked in general, the Last name from Ever After that I thought was pretty. I changed my name several times. I don't remember the order, but it included: Pandorah, Dawn Hunter, and Koeki. Pandorah was after a panda form I took, a play on panda and Pandora's box. Dawn Hunter was for another form. Koeki was a name that a friend gave me. If I remember right it's Japanese for Little Dragon or Lizard (I don't remember which). 

Koeki wasn't able to be pronounced properly, so people called me Kakey and kookey. 
I liked Cookie, so it stuck.

My username is infamous_mango because of the random generator in reddit, and because I'm a redhead.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 15, 2020)

Its was a name I got from my sister who came up a user name for a mmo game for me.
So it was my sister who named him.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Being a Stone Age sona, it can be traced back to a documentary I watched when I was first getting super interested in Finland, it's language, and culture. It was a BBC animated short about a kid who dreams of living in different parts of history, this time the Stone Age, and one of the points they bring-up is that it's likely people named themselves after the world around them. Like how the main character was called Otter and his sister... _Bird Poo
_
But yeah, that's a point that stuck with me, and so when it came time to name Sakara I had to sit and think "what would a pair of hunter-gatherer parents name their child?" And I came-up with Sakara, which his the result of sticking Antler in Google Translate from English to Finnish. So translated I think it's Antler, and I named him this because, of course, his parents believed that it would give him the sharp wits, sharp like antlers.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 15, 2020)

I borrowed the middle names of my grandmothers- Harmina from my paternal grandmother and Rose from my maternal grandmother. 
I spent a lot of time with both of them growing up and they helped shape who I am and who I want to be.


----------



## FloppyPony (Jul 17, 2020)

My mlpfim oc Floppy pony as seen on my avatar pic seems a bit of a wierd name unless you explain it. They had an abusive family and they were born with deformed ears which flop around and she clumsy so they called her Floppy and it stuck.
I also have another mlpfim oc which is called Ruby because their eyes are ruby red ^w^
Those are the only names I have with such detailed explanations tho. most of my names are just what i feel fits the personality like
that character looks like a Joe lol -v-'


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Jul 18, 2020)

Ascendant, after my rising sign since she has a lot of Virgo tendencies


----------



## GoldenEyes27 (Jul 21, 2020)

Rather than copy and paste here, I will simply link my recent entry into the community where I broke it all down. If the copy and paste is preferred please let me know. I am not trying to cause issues I am new to the forum and pretty tired. Therefore I'm simply attempting to increase efficiency in my ever changing busy life. Thank you for taking the time.

forums.furaffinity.net: ayyy


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Jul 21, 2020)

Because it is the opposite of my own name.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jul 21, 2020)

After my floofy woofy, Josie. She's a big fluffy Great Pyrenees mix hence the pet name "FlooferWoofer". =3


----------



## Breyo (Jul 21, 2020)

It's kinda silly, but I realized that I greet people with "Heyo!" a lot. I took "heyo", slapped the first couple letters of my real name onto it, and "Breyo" was made. The thought process behind it is really stupid, but I think that I like the finished product


----------



## rknight (Oct 15, 2020)

Raleigh's name...comes from the city of Raleigh N.C. home to NC State University....its were I joined the furry fandom back in the day!


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

A friend of mine kept calling Dragons, Dergens. Then I started doing the same, then the name just stuck.


----------



## Banana Shake (Oct 17, 2020)

Cayenne's name is based on one of my favorite things: pepper.
Her design was ready and I didn't have a name yet, and I was eating tacos with hot sauce. Then I looked at her colors, at the sauce and at her again and had a "eureka!" moment :v


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 19, 2020)

My sona's name is Kili Kingsley, his first name is a shortened version of Kilimanjaro, which is a mountain I climbed back in 2018.

As for Kingsley... I have no idea... guess I just liked the way it sounded!


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (Oct 19, 2020)

I got inspired by my top favourite anthro short novel.


----------



## Sinamuna (Oct 19, 2020)

Cinnamon the chinchilla...
Cinnamon because of my username (Sinamuna) sounding like Cinnamon.
Plus it just flows with her species name, chinchilla lol


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 19, 2020)

My new Bearsona's name, Benjamin Grant California, I came up with by taking a bunch of people's names from Wikipedia's LIST OF PEOPLE ASSOCIATED WITH THE CALIFORNIA GOLD RUSH


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm a retired US Navy Aviation Ordnanceman.  AO's who work in the weapons magazines are nicknamed Mag Rats. Thus my fursona's name, A.O. Magrat.


----------



## Traget (Oct 25, 2020)

I was making a throwaway Skyrim character to test out some mods. The new mods would make everyone target my character for death, so I was going to call her Target. I miss typed and entered it as Traget and liked the sound of it, so Traget it became.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 25, 2020)

Started as Ovi after a fetish. Turned into Ovid after the Roman poet. Then accepted I was trans so it turned into Ovidia.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 1, 2020)

I literally just took the first K off of Karnak


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

My fursona's name is MY name.


----------

